# Sticky  Simply Audi @ Beaulieu Motor Museum - 1 August 2021



## Bartsimpsonhead

**** UPDATE ***
Beaulieu have announced that the date for this years Simply Audi event is now Sunday 1st August 2021* (moved from their original date of 16th May)

Given the Government's guidance on social distancing and events Beaulieu had to limit the number of cars attending to *ONLY 500 VEHICLES in 2020* with *NO CLUB STANDS* - people just park where directed so it was a great mix of cars.
At the moment I don't know if the same limit on the number of cars applies, or if club stands are still banned, but will ask. I suspect it will be the same.

You can still attend as an individual if you wish, though given it's been pushed back to August club stands may be allowed. We'll see.
_(If club stands aren't allowed I'm guessing cars will be parked in arrival order, so it might be worthwhile organising a meeting point in advance to arrive in convoy if you want to park with other TTs)_

The revised details of the show and ticket purchase information are at https://www.beaulieu.co.uk/events/simply-audi/

If you've already bought a ticket but don't wish to attend and want a refund then please contact Beaulieu directly (replying to the ticket purchase confirmation email (from [email protected]) they sent is probably the best way).

Some pics of last years show can be found at: https://www.flickr.com/photos/beaulieu_ ... 8008/page1

_As well as being an opportunity to see hundreds of Audi's, there is also the opportunity to enjoy all that Beaulieu has to offer... *Your ticket includes entry to* all the Beaulieu attractions including; *The National Motor Museum, World of Top Gear, Palace House, Beaulieu Abbey* and our new *children's play area* for 2020, *Little Beaulieu*. _










Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Arpy

Tickets bought and name on the FB page. Looking forward to another great day out. Let's hope the weather is as good as last year. Andy P aka Arpy.


----------



## Bo!

I'm in!
Bolan P-T


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

If it's anything like the Simply Japanese event they do in the summer then I'll be in too


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Cheers guys - all duly noted and put on the list.


----------



## Amulet banana

I'll be going but I'll be on the noggy stand  you usually have a great turn out anyway so no dramas 

I love this show out of any we do, not sure what it is but it's just a really nice friendly show, and there is loads to do 8)


----------



## Bo!

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Amulet banana said:


> I'll be going but I'll be on the noggy stand  you usually have a great turn out anyway so no dramas
> 
> I love this show out of any we do, not sure what it is but it's just a really nice friendly show, and there is loads to do 8)


The Noggy club always seem to get a big turnout - love the TTs, RS2/4/6s on your stand too. We'll be sure to come round and say "hi".



Bo! said:


> Looking forward to this!


Not long now! Gonna be a few busy weekends coming up prepping for this (not that my car is that shiny at the moment).


----------



## Bo!

Bo! said:


> Looking forward to this!


Not long now! Gonna be a few busy weekends coming up prepping for this (not that my car is that shiny at the moment).[/quote]

Don't worry, mines not even road worthy ATM...


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> If it's anything like the Simply Japanese event they do in the summer then I'll be in too


I'm going tio have to pass on this.... I'm on call that weekend and cant get cover


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Essex2Visuvesi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's anything like the Simply Japanese event they do in the summer then I'll be in too
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going tio have to pass on this.... I'm on call that weekend and cant get cover
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks for letting us know - I'll take you off the list. But if things change and you are going then please let us know. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I've updated the list of who's going and we're now at a round 40. Anyone else going that want's to be added to the stand?


----------



## MT-V6

I've booked my ticket for the new date. Will be the only car show I go to this year so hopefully it will be a good day


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

MT-V6 said:


> I've booked my ticket for the new date. Will be the only car show I go to this year so hopefully it will be a good day


Enjoy the day - I'm sure Beaulieu will push the boat out to make it a memorable day out for the 500 that show.

Unfortunately I'm still isolating so won't be in attendance but would love to see pics posted up if you manage to take any.


----------



## MT-V6

I'll try and take a fair few, if I remember. Will be a bit strange this year not having the cars grouped by club, hopefully it won't feel too much like a car park


----------



## MT-V6

Here are the photos I took. There were quite a few TTs but not as many as usual, with more RS4s, RS6s and quite a few R8s


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

MT-V6 said:


> Here are the photos I took. There were quite a few TTs but not as many as usual, with more RS4s, RS6s and quite a few R8s


Nice pictures there - and some great cars on show. Love how quite a few TTs seemed to be there.

Looks like they did a good job of distancing the cars and limiting the crowds too. Hopefully the other shows go well this year and they can return to normal in 2021.


----------



## Suha196

Wow not only these cars are super stylish but even seem to appear in great colors.


----------

